# BMW tops finalist list for World Car Awards



## X1Toronto (Feb 5, 2016)

Er, so you mean it tops the list because the list is in alphabetical order?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

X1Toronto said:


> Er, so you mean it tops the list because the list is in alphabetical order?


As in BMW is a finalist for the car of the year, so they top the list of cars for this year.


----------



## lee4351 (Feb 17, 2016)

nice...


----------



## Alex77789 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice)) BMW is the best!)


----------

